# The Creche (manger)



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Start with the Old*

It's been a while, but I'm back again (I╒ll be glad when I reach retirement in about 20 months, but whose counting?). I was asked by the Alter Society ladies if I could repair the old Creche (that's a fancy term for a Christmas manger scene). After doing a close inspection, I told them that I could not repair it but given time, I could rebuild it…......... I've got till next December. When facetiously inquiring what the job pays, I was assured that I would receive my reward in heaven. 
I've included pics here showing some of the construction detail of the old creche. I brought it home to copy some overall dimensions and salvage the old sawn cedar shingles used for the roof, walls, and floor. Dismantling the shingles took several hours of lightly prying out about 1/2 pound of small nails and trying to minimize the shingle splits (I believe they have meds for that).
.
.
Here it is in all of its glory.
.
.








.
.
For at least 25 years, the roof panels had sustained significant damage.
.
.








.
.
It looks as if someone tried to strengthen the joints with plywood gussets.
.
.








.
.
This is the lighting system. I╒m glad that no one left the light on overnight, that 60 watt bulb could have ignited the bone dry cedar shingles.
.
.








.
.
The original joinery wasn't too complicated. A few screws, some nails, perhaps a bit of gum 'neath ...
.
.








.
.
That's all for now. Next step is to design the new structure with sketch-up and start cutting up some material. I believe that I'll use some leftover Redwood.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Frame*

Moving right along. I have milled all the pieces and have run up a few dry fits to get my construction sequence ironed out. Thanks to the sketch up model, the pieces turned out well measured and cut with one exception that repeated four times. If you look hard, you will see them, but it only identifies the project as mine (I always have at least one mistake).









.
.
For ease of milling, I decided to extend the corner braces through the post instead of stopping them half way through.
.
.








.
.
The glue up went well, though I never seem to have enough clamps.
.
.








.
.
The angle braces were trimmed off and planed down to the mating piece. Now you can see the screw up, but they were back filled and planed smooth. The roof covering should hide the glitch to all but the more discerning eyes. I thought of remanufacturing the rafters, but couldn't bring myself to cut up another rough 3"x6"x8' tank stave.
.
.








.
.
Well, here is the completed frame. It is very light and sturdy. It should last another 25+ years.
.
.








.
.








.
.
Next step is to come up with some flooring planks, and the wall/roof from the salvaged cedar shakes I would like to replace the old 60w bulb with a battery operated LED string tucked behind the front rafters with the battery box mounted behind the rear wall. I probably do not have to replicate the wattage output, but they should be bright enough to light up the figures placed in the crèche within a lighted interior environment (church). Do any of you LJ'ers out there have an idea of how many LED's would be required and perhaps an on-line supplier???

My next post will likely be a completed project. Thanks for looking on, it's been fun (for me at least).

Greg


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greg48 said:


> *The Frame*
> 
> Moving right along. I have milled all the pieces and have run up a few dry fits to get my construction sequence ironed out. Thanks to the sketch up model, the pieces turned out well measured and cut with one exception that repeated four times. If you look hard, you will see them, but it only identifies the project as mine (I always have at least one mistake).
> 
> ...


This is comin along nicely. very kool


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Star of Bethlehem*

OK, this blog is actually a post script to the finished project that I posted earlier this week. I thought that it would be nice if I crafted a wooden star to put on the top of the creche during Epiphany (visit of Magi). I've included a JPEG of the sketch up model because I don't know how to imbed a downloadable file.
.
.








.
.
Anyway, I had hoped to use 1/2" thick material, probably poplar or a softwood. Cutting the angles of the four pieces does not concern me nor does marking out the facets of the tapered planes. My concern is how to "hold" the small pieces as I plane the facets or perhaps to glue up the four pieces and pare down the facets with bench chisels.
I sure could use a little advice on this.

Thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem*
> 
> OK, this blog is actually a post script to the finished project that I posted earlier this week. I thought that it would be nice if I crafted a wooden star to put on the top of the creche during Epiphany (visit of Magi). I've included a JPEG of the sketch up model because I don't know how to imbed a downloadable file.
> .
> ...


kool design for the star. couldn't you cut the angles on the table saw, then rip the angled part off, and glue it to the base of the star? kinda like makin a sandwich…. you know what I mean?? because of these being so small, cut all the small pieces, then glue em together… OR, this looks a lot like a chip carve piece sorta. check with Marty, http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving he may have an answer or a suggestion.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem*
> 
> OK, this blog is actually a post script to the finished project that I posted earlier this week. I thought that it would be nice if I crafted a wooden star to put on the top of the creche during Epiphany (visit of Magi). I've included a JPEG of the sketch up model because I don't know how to imbed a downloadable file.
> .
> ...


check out the 1st pic on this page http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63187 his nose is exactly what your part of your star looks like… maybe Wanda could help you out in this also


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem*
> 
> OK, this blog is actually a post script to the finished project that I posted earlier this week. I thought that it would be nice if I crafted a wooden star to put on the top of the creche during Epiphany (visit of Magi). I've included a JPEG of the sketch up model because I don't know how to imbed a downloadable file.
> .
> ...


Thanks Roger, I was thinking that I might work out the following sequence:
1) cut out the four pieces to length,
2) cut the interior intersections at 45 deg. (combined 90 deg.)
3) cut the exterior tapers with the band saw and plane them to the layout line,
4) glue the pieces together and layout the tapers for the front and back facets,
5) pare down the facets with bench chisels,
6) then clean up with files or card scraper.

What do you think??


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem*
> 
> OK, this blog is actually a post script to the finished project that I posted earlier this week. I thought that it would be nice if I crafted a wooden star to put on the top of the creche during Epiphany (visit of Magi). I've included a JPEG of the sketch up model because I don't know how to imbed a downloadable file.
> .
> ...


I just don't know how you'd hold those small pieces while paring them down. Sounds like you've got a plan tho. I'm sure however you do it, it'll come out good


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Star of Bethlehem - Done!*

Well, I came up with a solution for paring the star and here is how it came out:
.
first I cut out the pieces to their overall dimension and cut 45's on the intersecting ends,
.
.








.
.
then I pin nailed some strips to aid in the glue-up,
.
.








.
.
laid out the cut-out and facet lines, cutting the exterior on the b.s. and planing the edges to the mark out lines,
.
.








.
.
glued up the shaped pieces using some high tech clamps,
.
.

















.
.
using the cut off pieces as wedges, I was able to secure the star while paring down the first face. After paring the first face, there was not enough edge to wedge against so I went free handing (I got to get me some of those kevlar gloves).
.
.








.
.
Well, this is how it turned out. I had hoped for crisper edges, but it is going to be hidden by white paint and some glass glitter from the wife's scrapbook cache. The star will be affixed to the roof of the creche with a 3/32" brass rod angled into the back of the star and the roof peak.
.
.
















.
.
That's it, I'm done. This project has taken up to much time and shop space. I need to move it out and start something new like watching the Stanley Cup Playoffs-- Go Sharks!!

Thanks for looking on and have a good Easter


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem - Done!*
> 
> Well, I came up with a solution for paring the star and here is how it came out:
> .
> ...


Very nicely done.

There is nothing quite as gratifying as putting a smile on your loved ones face.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem - Done!*
> 
> Well, I came up with a solution for paring the star and here is how it came out:
> .
> ...


Well done. I like your well thought out step by step approach.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem - Done!*
> 
> Well, I came up with a solution for paring the star and here is how it came out:
> .
> ...


Very nice work.
Thanks for letting the process you used.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

greg48 said:


> *The Star of Bethlehem - Done!*
> 
> Well, I came up with a solution for paring the star and here is how it came out:
> .
> ...


Very well done. Gr8 process and the end product looks it. nifty jig to keep it together.


----------

